# Vaulting an existing ceiling



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

glkirk said:


> If it has a ridge board it is probably "stick built" and probably 16" O. C. In this part of the world (Virginia) I have never seen stick built on 24". Maybe a porch.
> I think you will need to figure a ridge beam (probably LVL s) resting on walls, both ends that are solid to footing.
> Good luck.


When I left Memphis in early '03,many builders were doing 24" OC second floor walls (was told) and roofs (I saw). On million dollarhomes no less. I do agree though, more than likley 16".


----------



## Dmitry (Aug 23, 2010)

Why would the 24 OC rafters be a problem for Sheetrock,the ceiling can be strapped at 16 OC anyway.


----------



## Foundation (Nov 15, 2011)

If you support the ridge ( I am talking about the ridge of the house not the catherdral ceiling peak) use stiff legs from the ridge to the wall below every 24" or 16" what ever the lay out is, then the ridge can not sag. There for the only thing that can happen is the rafters them selfs could sag between the ridge and birds mouth but your going to take care of that with your cathedral ceiling rafters not to mention that you are planning on scabing 2X12 to the side of the exsisting rafters.
We built over 200 homes like this (or more specificly like the one mentioned in my earleir post) and moved them down the road.
But I am probably just missing something here.


----------



## Foundation (Nov 15, 2011)

Ok I see part of the confusion. Your talking vaulted and I am thinking catherdral.


----------



## joulian (Dec 9, 2011)

I did a vaulted ceiling 5 years ago for a structural engineer. He had a pretty nifty solution. The house converted into an office built in the 40's and converted into an office in the 60's. We had a steel girder plate made out of 3" c channel. It followed the roof into 3 different planes. We had to snake them through the window ( what a pain ) then hoist the 200lb steel up. We had two of them and at both ends it sat on the top plates of the existing walls. We bolted it to the rafters then to the top plates etc...

It was 19ft tall at its peek.


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

Exposed "structural" beams could be an option for you


----------

